# Opierdziela się



## Orpington

Hi, could anyone tell me what "Opierdziela się" means in English?
I can't find it in any of the online dictionaries so I'm not sure if it's spelt right.


----------



## Oletta

He or she is lazy and instead of doing something does nothing at all, you can't find the word as it is in slang....***. The infinitive form is "opierdzielać się".


----------



## Orpington

Thankyou! I don't study Polish so I had no idea what the infinitive would be... Thanks again!


----------



## Thomas1

I guess in English you would say: _He's fucking around. He's slacking off._ which would be more or less equivalent to the Polish wording.

Tom


----------



## mietagosia

I think "fucking around" is too harsh. It's true that "opierdzielać się" is not particularly positive but it's not vulgar either. I'd rather use a more neutral verb "fooling around".


----------



## rygi

mietagosia said:


> I think "fucking around" is too harsh. It's true that "opierdzielać się" is not particularly positive but it's not vulgar either. I'd rather use a more neutral verb "fooling around".



or maybe "farting around/about"


----------



## Oletta

rygi said:


> or maybe "farting around/about"



Yes, it sounds the most adequate both semantically (opierdzielać się=fart around/about=to waste time not doing very much) and on the surface level (fart = pierdzieć=_not polite_ to make air come out of your bowles).


----------



## Maya2805

I would say that "opierdzielać się" (in Polish) sounds stronger then "farting around" but (little) less vulgar then "fucking around".


----------

